# Show us your Bullys!



## Outlaw (Aug 1, 2007)

As requested by Gearjammer!
Here are some pics of my bully "outlaw" as you can see, he is BIG clown!!
If you've got a bullterrier, some us some pics!


----------



## scorps (Aug 1, 2007)

i have pit bull terriers but no pics ill put some up when i take some


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 1, 2007)

What cuties, I love bullterriers, they're faces are so strange yet so sweet


----------



## reece89 (Aug 1, 2007)

scorps said:


> i have pit bull terriers but no pics ill put some up when i take some


 
are we allowed pitbulls


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 1, 2007)

reece89 said:


> are we allowed pitbulls


 
It's illegal to breed them, but already existing pitbulls are allowed.


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 1, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> It's illegal to breed them, but already existing pitbulls are allowed.


It's sad that irresponsibleowners had gotten a hold of these dogs which has turned them into a banned breed, makes me angry!:x


----------



## reece89 (Aug 1, 2007)

i know were i live my freind had a freindly pitbull and the coucil took it off him straight away and he got fined heaps =(


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 1, 2007)

i think it would be better to have a licencing system, (similar to herps) for BSL breeds, rather than banning them all together.
i used to have a pitty, and she was the biggest sook ever!
its the owner, not the dogs fault if its not brought up right...........

that way, people would have to do a course, and the dog would have to be chipped and registered, so they can keep track of how many there is and where etc............

but alas, either way, they will still be bred. Just under different names, or cross breeds.


----------



## cement (Aug 1, 2007)

friendly? I've only known three of them and they weren't friendly. Especially towards other dogs


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 1, 2007)

ive only ever met 1 nasty one..... all the rest are gems!!! 

i love bullies, pits and staffies!


----------



## dodgie (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice dog,very cute face.

I got my pitbull from the RSPCA about 2 months ago,i can't work out y they are banned,she is my second pit and they are the best dog you will ever find.It's the crossbreeds you have to watch.


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 1, 2007)

cement said:


> friendly? I've only known three of them and they weren't friendly. Especially towards other dogs


It all depends on how the dogs are brought up, and also in what situation the dog was in when it was around other dogs, where it was etc.
You'll find most/if not all dog attacks accure because of what the owner has tought the dog or what the person did to the dog to make it attack.
A dog can be every territorial so when it comes to its home, it will often attack if anyone comes close, not because its vicious, but simply because that is what it is trained to do.


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 1, 2007)

bullys are my fav dogs  cute faces and awsome stance you just cant beat thier tempements 10/10 for me


----------



## Ricko (Aug 1, 2007)

Loce the bully pics, if my partner lets me im gonna get a mini bully, we have American Staffordshire terriers and they are the bees knees one of the best family dogs.

This is titan as a pup





here he is at nearly 2 yrs old





here is betty as a pup





and at nearly 2 yrs old with her ribbon she won at our amstaff club day


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 1, 2007)

They are both oh so lovely


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

Outlaw said:


> It's sad that irresponsibleowners had gotten a hold of these dogs which has turned them into a banned breed, makes me angry!:x


It has very little to do with irresponsible owners and alot to do with genetics. They were bred to attack other dogs.

EDIT: that was a fair bit of generalising on my part, but the basic argument is right.


----------



## dragonscrawling (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilK said:


> It has very little to do with irresponsible owners and alot to do with genetics. They were bred to attack other dogs.



A comment like that only serves to show how little you really know about these dogs and the handling of any dog.


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilK said:


> It has very little to do with irresponsible owners and alot to do with genetics. They were bred to attack other dogs.
> 
> EDIT: that was a fair bit of generalising on my part, but the basic argument is right.


The owner makes a dog.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

Like I said. Generalisation and I don't mean to offend. I happen to like them. 

The fact is that, like many dogs, they're bred for a purpose. Retrievers fetch things, terriers hunt little furry things, and pits fight things. This is again a *broad* generalisation, but is the way that it goes.

Of course it isn't the dogs' fault. It's humans who bred them for their respective purposes


----------



## reece89 (Aug 1, 2007)

[video=youtube;DCE1hxSncxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCE1hxSncxs[/video] pitbulls are not all bred to attack other dogs


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Like I said. Generalisation and I don't mean to offend. I happen to like them.
> 
> The fact is that, like many dogs, they're bred for a purpose. Retrievers fetch things, terriers hunt little furry things, and pits fight things. This is again a *broad* generalisation, but is the way that it goes.
> 
> Of course it isn't the dogs' fault. It's humans who bred them for their respective purposes


Thanks for adding to your previous msg.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

reece89 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCE1hxSncxs pitbulls are not all bred to attack other dogs


I never said all. I mentioned a few times I was generalising. All my experience of pitbulls in the vet surgery consisted of about 5 staff members hanging off them trying to stop them eating other patients and the owners saying "oh Pixy no! NO! She never does this, doctor!" hahaha

EDIT: that video was really sweet, and portrayed the pitbull in a lovely light. But let's not forget that you could easily make the opposite video.

It's important for me to mention here that I do not dislike _pitbulls_... only what people have done to them.. So please don't peg me as a dog hater!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 1, 2007)

Bogan dogs!


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I never said all. I mentioned a few times I was generalising. All my experience of pitbulls in the vet surgery consisted of about 5 staff members hanging off them trying to stop them eating other patients and the owners saying "oh Pixy no! NO! She never does this, doctor!" hahaha
> 
> EDIT: that video was really sweet, and portrayed the pitbull in a lovely light. But let's not forget that you could easily make the opposite video.
> 
> It's important for me to mention here that I do not dislike _pitbulls_... only what people have done to them.. So please don't peg me as a dog hater!


Which brings me back to my first statement.... about the irresponsible owner thing which you said "it has very little to do with irresponsible owners"...? You can't tell me that a white fluffy multese doesn't try and go at every animal that walks through your surgery door...


----------



## Isis (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Ricko hes beautiful.....do you use him for stud? My pure staffy girl and him would make beautiful babies


----------



## Miss B (Aug 1, 2007)

Very good-looking dogs, Ricko! Especially that boy. I love American Staffies. So tough looking.


----------



## dragonscrawling (Aug 1, 2007)

I apologise if my post seemed strong, dogs are my passion in the same way herps are for most on this forum.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

Outlaw said:


> Which brings me back to my first statement.... about the irresponsible owner thing which you said "it has very little to do with irresponsible owners"...? You can't tell me that a white fluffy multese doesn't try and go at every animal that walks through your surgery door...


They're yappy, yes, but they don't physically try to attack. It's quite scary, watching it. Though I _know_ not all of them do it, I'm just going on personal experience.

And I know I'm contradicting myself hahaha it's been a very long day. My main point is that alot of the aggression found in pits (again: not all pits) does come from hundreds of years of combat breeding. That point is undebatable, it's a fact. Furthermore, I do agree with what you have been saying in that this behaviour is (at least partially) changeable by the owner.

Do I make any sense at all?!:S


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

dragonscrawling said:


> I apologise if my post seemed strong, dogs are my passion in the same way herps are for most on this forum.


 
No worries mate. Hard to tell where people are coming from on the net sometimes. I'm studying vet, so I can't exactly hate them either!


----------



## scorps (Aug 1, 2007)

hey mate pitbulls are legal in cetan states and in ld for examp[le thier legal but under alot of guide lines also ricko i think it is we aloshave american staffys our newest pup we just bought set us back 2k shes a nice bitch


----------



## swampie (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice dogs outlaw, i had one very similar years ago and he got stolen. I have kept bullies all my life and would never get another breed of dog they are my absolute favourite dogs.
Heres some pics of my brindle bitch that i have, the pics aren't that flash but they are the only ones i have on my computer atm. I will take some more pics of her tomorrow along with some pics of other bullies i own and have owned in the past.


----------



## cma_369 (Aug 1, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> ive only ever met 1 nasty one..... all the rest are gems!!!
> 
> i love bullies, pits and staffies!


YES YES and YES to ^^^^

Beautifl dogs mate.

Everyone used to think my english staffie (before he was stolen) was a pittie, was very funny cause he was barely knee height... he was such a beautiful dog:cry:


----------



## cma_369 (Aug 1, 2007)

swampie said:


> Nice dogs outlaw, i had one very similar years ago and he got stolen. I have kept bullies all my life and would never get another breed of dog they are my absolute favourite dogs.
> Heres some pics of my brindle bitch that i have, the pics aren't that flash but they are the only ones i have on my computer atm. I will take some more pics of her tomorrow along with some pics of other bullies i own and have owned in the past.


 
Why do scum always have to take our beautiful dogs for?:cry:

Nice bully too


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 1, 2007)

here is my brothers english staffies....

black one is female and the red one is male...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 1, 2007)

and playing at the beach with my boxer...


----------



## cma_369 (Aug 2, 2007)

The black 1 is almost identical to my rocky, his head was a lil broader though.

Beautiful dogs inc. the boxer you snuck in there 

Ill see if i can find some pics of my rocky to post uplater on.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 2, 2007)

well our family just got a staffy x from the rspca,she the best thing i think its the owner that makes the dog! ill post some pic of her later,cause shes a cutie she 5 months old loves to chew everythink,but pitbulls,staffys are not mean and big angry things when there born,its what some real bad humans do to them when there growing up,all them pitbulls and staffys that are teated good arent mean and angry,there great dogs,ITS THE OWNER THAT MAKES THE DOG!


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 2, 2007)

*10 Things about Pitbulls*

Loving the pics, keep em coming 

1. Pit Bulls are commonly used as therapy dogs. Whether they are visiting a senior care facility or helping someone recover from an emotional accident, Pit Bulls are making a mark as outstanding therapy dogs.

2. Pit Bulls are used in Search and Rescue work. One example of well known SAR Pit Bulls is Kris Crawford and her dogs. Kris and her dogs have helped save the lives of many people during their efforts. http://www.ForPitsSake.org

3. Pit Bulls serve as narcotic and bomb sniffing dogs. One Pit Bull, Popsicle (named that because he was found in an old freezer) has the largest recorded single drug find in Texas history. Read more about Popsicle here. Including how he found over 3,000 lbs of cocaine in Hildago, Texas. 

4. Pit Bulls are great with kids. They weren't referred to as the "nanny's dog" for nothing that's for sure.

5. Pit Bulls are not human aggressive. The American Pit Bull Terrier as a breed is not human aggressive. In fact, quite the opposite is true of the breed. They are gentle and loving dogs. Like any dog individuals can be unsound and have behavior problems.

6. The Pit Bull was so popular in the early 1900's they were our mascot not only in World War One, but World War Two as well. They were featured on recruiting and propoganda posters during this time period.

7. Sgt. Stubby. A Pit Bull war hero. Stubby was wounded in action twice, he saved his entire platoon by warning them of a poison gas attack and he single handedly captured a German spy.

8. Pete the Pup on the orginal Little Rascals was a Pit Bull.

9. Pit Bulls score an 83.4% passing rate with the American Temperament Test Society. That's better than the popular Border Collie (a breed who scores 79.6%).

10. They are DOGS, not killing machines.


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 2, 2007)

I saw the thread title and was very excited about getting involved, then realised I didn't have a photo of my brother on this computer. 

Maybe later.


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 2, 2007)

PhilK said:


> It has very little to do with irresponsible owners and alot to do with genetics. They were bred to attack other dogs.
> 
> EDIT: that was a fair bit of generalising on my part, but the basic argument is right.


 
Sorry Phil I disagree with you on that, the owner is totally responsible for a dog's temperament. You can condition a maltese terrier to be viscious and a pit bull to be as docile as you like. All depends on the way they are treated, much like any animal (including humans).


----------



## Colin (Aug 2, 2007)

ha ha :lol:


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes you can bring out the best or worst in a dogs temperament as the owner but you cant argue with the fact that certain breeds have instincts that are always there to some extent. A sighthound will chase anything that it sees that moves, this an be enouraged or discouraged, a pitbul has the tendency to fight/ be vicious. It is always there but it can with careful and proper care and training be controlled. They are not a dog to get on a whim and by someone after an ego display, thats when you get problems. It is not that you an ever get rid of these traits but you can train them to minimise the risk but owners should be aware at all times that this is an inherant trait.


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 2, 2007)

omg that bully is so incredibally adorable :-D


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 2, 2007)

this is "coco" she 5 months old,we got her from the rspca about a month ago,she just cute
pic is of her chewin my shoe


----------



## sezza (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## swampie (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's some more pics of my girl. I call her the 6 million dollar dog cos she keeps costing me money, she's only just turned 1 and has already cost me close to $6000.


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 2, 2007)

swampie said:


> Here's some more pics of my girl. I call her the 6 million dollar dog cos she keeps costing me money, she's only just turned 1 and has already cost me close to $6000.



eek vet bills are a killer


----------



## Hetty (Aug 2, 2007)

Isis said:


> Yes you can bring out the best or worst in a dogs temperament as the owner but you cant argue with the fact that certain breeds have instincts that are always there to some extent. A sighthound will chase anything that it sees that moves, this an be enouraged or discouraged, a pitbul has the tendency to fight/ be vicious. It is always there but it can with careful and proper care and training be controlled. They are not a dog to get on a whim and by someone after an ego display, thats when you get problems. It is not that you an ever get rid of these traits but you can train them to minimise the risk but owners should be aware at all times that this is an inherant trait.



Yeah, I agree. Different breeds of dogs have different instincts. I'm not saying that Pit Bulls are evil, but they do have a reputation for aggression much more then say, a Labrador.

I had a Golden Retriever and I was shocked by how strong his game hunting instincts were. He can tell the difference between a chicken and a duck/quail and a rabbit and a guinea pig, he only ever was interested in game. Oh, and cats, he saw them as game for some reason. I never trained him to hunt game, and even having never seen the animals before he could tell what to hunt and what to leave alone.


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 2, 2007)

Isis said:


> Yes you can bring out the best or worst in a dogs temperament as the owner but you cant argue with the fact that certain breeds have instincts that are always there to some extent. A sighthound will chase anything that it sees that moves, this an be enouraged or discouraged, a pitbul has the tendency to fight/ be vicious. It is always there but it can with careful and proper care and training be controlled. They are not a dog to get on a whim and by someone after an ego display, thats when you get problems. It is not that you an ever get rid of these traits but you can train them to minimise the risk but owners should be aware at all times that this is an inherant trait.


Anything small and furry that moves quick is going to get a dogs attention, it doesnt matter what the breed, it is instinct. Although saying that a pitbul has the tendency to fight/be vicious is incorrect. Any dog that has that instinct is brought up that way. I am in no way arguing that some dogs, despite breed are like dynamite waiting to go off. Just like humans huh... Flight or Fight....


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 2, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Yeah, I agree. Different breeds of dogs have different instincts. I'm not saying that Pit Bulls are evil, but they do have a reputation for aggression much more then say, a Labrador.
> 
> I had a Golden Retriever and I was shocked by how strong his game hunting instincts were. He can tell the difference between a chicken and a duck/quail and a rabbit and a guinea pig, he only ever was interested in game. Oh, and cats, he saw them as game for some reason. I never trained him to hunt game, and even having never seen the animals before he could tell what to hunt and what to leave alone.


This is also incorrect. Media does wonders huh.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 2, 2007)

Who said media? This was from a personal experience of his own dog.

People can think whatever they want but the facts remain. People breed certain traits into dogs that remain to varying degrees in individuals.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 2, 2007)

sezza said:


>


 
Banning cars is hardly appropriate... And second hand smoke has never been proven to kill anyone.


----------



## gozz (Aug 2, 2007)

PhilK said:


> It has very little to do with irresponsible owners and alot to do with genetics. They were bred to attack other dogs.
> 
> EDIT: that was a fair bit of generalising on my part, but the basic argument is right.


 
for many years i loved my pitty to this day she will always be my mate . i dont want to upset anyone my pitbull was raised in a loving way she was dog socialized and humanized but when she matured she turned into a true pitbull in the sence. she became so determined to attack other dogs that i had to watch her every move . she had to live in side my house and when i went to work she had an escape proof cage 6mx6m roofed and concreted. when i had people over she started to dislike everyone except me. she was a one person dog. in the end she ended up snapping at someone and had to be put down. i spent everyday with that dog training and playing with her. when i look at her papers and see the lines she was breed from ,every dog there are in the pitbull books i have and all were fighters. so if you bought a pitbull that had a history of fighting in its lines it more than likely will. but then again it mightend . I will never forget that dog ever...


----------



## swampie (Aug 2, 2007)

the nothing, Labradors are actually responsible for many attacks, i think they are around number 6 or 7 on the top ten most dangerous dogs list.
My younger sister was scalped by a Lab when she was about 4-5 years old, it ripped the whole top of her head off and it took 100 or so stitches to repair the massive wound. Until this happened the dog had never shown any aggression towards anyone, all my sis did was sit down next to the dog and that was it .
You can never be to careful with dogs (any breed ) around kids.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 2, 2007)

Outlaw said:


> It's sad that irresponsibleowners had gotten a hold of these dogs which has turned them into a banned breed, makes me angry!:x


 
Yes that and the media.

I have bred pit bulls for years and had them on job sites with me, everybody loves them and then asks what breed they are.... after that they bail and dont want to be around them or say " no pit bulls are those ugly big nosed dogs".

It makes me so damd mad about the media hype over dog breeds.


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 2, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Banning cars is hardly appropriate... And second hand smoke has never been proven to kill anyone.


Obviously you don't do alot of reserch.
When I said the media does wonders, I was refering to "I'm not saying that Pit Bulls are evil, but they do have a reputation for aggression much more then say, a Labrador." 
Here is another interesting read.
http://www.edba.org.au/responsetosmith.html
Gozz, I'm very sad to hear about your girl. It is such a shame!


----------



## Hetty (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay, I'm wrong. Labradors are just as savage as Pit Bulls :lol:


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 2, 2007)

swampie said:


> Here's some more pics of my girl. I call her the 6 million dollar dog cos she keeps costing me money, she's only just turned 1 and has already cost me close to $6000.


Our boy has cost us about that too! The silly bugger broke his leg in 3 places over a year ago now (which is still unknown how he did it)
She is absolutely love though!


----------



## Ricko (Aug 2, 2007)

[video=youtube;DwI_qlq5vHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwI_qlq5vHs[/video]

"there are no bad dogs just bad owners" thats something that will stay with me forever. my father had pits for many yrs and alot of my friends also have pits, i klove them but chose an amstaff so i can show them and enjoy there company, i would trust them with my boys who are only young without hesitation . and half the dogs the media report on and say are pits end up just being cross bred mutts and not pits at all. 

I hope that video up the top shows people what is being done to these wonderful dogs they beat them to a pulp and then let them go so naturally they attack anything in sight and usually they have anoher dog there and thats where it goes down hill for this breed. 

BAN THE DEED NOT THE BREED
cheers Ricky


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 3, 2007)

in a thread like this there will always be someone trying to put forward an uneducated view on pitbulls etc.....

from personal experience and from reading facts of research, pitbulls are not an 'agressive breed', its the owners.......

my mum has a silky terrier thats FAR more aggressive than and pit/staffy/bully ive ever met... lol


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 3, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> i think it would be better to have a licencing system, (similar to herps) for BSL breeds, rather than banning them all together


Blame the deed, not the breed.


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 3, 2007)

dragonscrawling said:


> A comment like that only serves to show how little you really know about these dogs and the handling of any dog.



Quoted for emphasis.
(and yes I did read Phils later post.  )


----------



## noidea (Aug 3, 2007)

nice bully's everyone, my grandparents owned a bullterrier for near on 13 years and he was the most spoilt dog i'm sure he thought he was a lap dog coz he always wanted to sit on ya. and also if we wanted a cocnut husked toby would have it done in two seconds, the only thing he didn't like was strangers in the yard after dark and tigger the neighbours cat (tigger flogged snot outta tobe when he was a pup) he bit half his tail off and swallowed it then that was it its like he felt even or went soft coz he'd let tigger sunbake with him, funny creatures. i am personally a staffy fan we have a 12 month old girl and she is my son's shadow when we bring her home for a visit and at my olds where she is staying at the moment.


----------



## jas468 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Mastiffs too?*

Here's Riff,
He's about 15 months with a heart of gold.


----------



## carinacat (Aug 3, 2007)

i agree with u all when saying its the owners fault. how they are brought up does determine how they behave and react in everyday life situations. i love all bully breeds. i own an american bulldog and 2 x staffie crosses


----------



## sezza (Aug 3, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Banning cars is hardly appropriate... And second hand smoke has never been proven to kill anyone.


 

Well smarty pants I think its just saying that to make you think. Just thought it would stir some conversation!


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

reece89 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCE1hxSncxs pitbulls are not all bred to attack other dogs


 
Love the pics outlaw as soon as i get some fresh pics i'll put them on 
reece89 that youtube clip nearly killed me:cry::cry:


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 3, 2007)

jas468 said:


> Here's Riff,
> He's about 15 months with a heart of gold.


I know I've send this all before, but he is great! I love dogs! Big/Medium dogs!
When my boy was a pup his best mates were a Mastiff and a Great Dane haha.


----------



## jas468 (Aug 3, 2007)

Riff's best mates are apair of Jack Russells.
[video=youtube;imIzCqU_gY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imIzCqU_gY8[/video]


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

*FINALLY the Pics of our BOYS*

OUTLAW here are some photos of our beautiful Boys (and my daughter) i hope everyone enjoys them...


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

*NOW the bully photos*

sorry i got a bit carried away and ran out of room now the bully picsENJOY


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

swampie said:


> Nice dogs outlaw, i had one very similar years ago and he got stolen. I have kept bullies all my life and would never get another breed of dog they are my absolute favourite dogs.
> Heres some pics of my brindle bitch that i have, the pics aren't that flash but they are the only ones i have on my computer atm. I will take some more pics of her tomorrow along with some pics of other bullies i own and have owned in the past.


 

hi swampie love the colour of that bitch look forward to some more photos

as for maltese terriors i think they make great cats


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 3, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> sorry i got a bit carried away and ran out of room now the bully picsENJOY


 is all I can say to those dogs! and pups!!!!


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

sezza said:


>


Great work keep them coming


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks outlaw same to you. i know its getting away from the herps but its amazing to see how much alot of people have in common


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

gozz said:


> for many years i loved my pitty to this day she will always be my mate . i dont want to upset anyone my pitbull was raised in a loving way she was dog socialized and humanized but when she matured she turned into a true pitbull in the sence. she became so determined to attack other dogs that i had to watch her every move . she had to live in side my house and when i went to work she had an escape proof cage 6mx6m roofed and concreted. when i had people over she started to dislike everyone except me. she was a one person dog. in the end she ended up snapping at someone and had to be put down. i spent everyday with that dog training and playing with her. when i look at her papers and see the lines she was breed from ,every dog there are in the pitbull books i have and all were fighters. so if you bought a pitbull that had a history of fighting in its lines it more than likely will. but then again it mightend . I will never forget that dog ever...


 
i'm sorry for your loss gozz but i have to agree,sometimes people and dogs are just born bad


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 3, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Thanks outlaw same to you. i know its getting away from the herps but its amazing to see how much alot of people have in common


Indeed! and like I said in my other thread, always willing to show of the pets! All animals/reptiles etc etc are great!


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

Ricko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwI_qlq5vHs
> 
> "there are no bad dogs just bad owners" thats something that will stay with me forever. my father had pits for many yrs and alot of my friends also have pits, i klove them but chose an amstaff so i can show them and enjoy there company, i would trust them with my boys who are only young without hesitation . and half the dogs the media report on and say are pits end up just being cross bred mutts and not pits at all.
> 
> ...


 
Ricky, mate that was beautiful it made me sad and the missus was in tears...


----------



## sezza (Aug 3, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Ricky, mate that was beautiful it made me sad and the missus was in tears...


 
I was bawling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 3, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Blame the deed, not the breed.



i know its the owners fault tat, thats why i think to keep people happy, the system would be better, and that way we could still have these beautiful dogs.

kind of like some re-homing places that make sure the dogs will be looked after, by screening potential owners, making sure they have correct facilities etc before they can take the dog home.
and as far as i know, in places like these it happens with all breeds.

i remember someone on here had a rescued staffyx that had puppies, and they said thats what their organisation does before re-homing dogs.


----------



## reece89 (Aug 3, 2007)

that vid makes me wana get a pitty


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 3, 2007)

*Angry*

it would be nice to catch up with some the *******s in the video and do the same to them:evil::x


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 3, 2007)

dial up only lets me watch about 20sec of the vid. but that was enough :shock:


----------



## Ricko (Aug 3, 2007)

Its really sad what happens to these dogs all because KNO$S like michael vick (only naming him cause he is a supposed role model for kids in the states and everyone that watches the NFL), If pits were only owned by responsible people then there wiould be no problem.

A Quick scenario for people. Say someone goes to the park or for a long walk with there pit on a leash and never off leash yet another dog that is just off leash and walking near there owner runs up barking and scaring the **** out of the pit then the pit ended up biting the other dog and making the other owner take it to the vet. 

Now people would jump on the owner of the pitbull because it bit a dog, they wouldnt care for what the situation was and the worst part of it all the pitbull would most likely be put down over an incident like that which sucks hardcore. 

P.S just wanted to say sorry to the people that didnt relise what they were clicking onto in that link i posted but it certainly puts things into perspective for the ignorant people that know nothing about this wonderful breed.

Cheers Ricky


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 3, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> i know its the owners fault tat, thats why i think to keep people happy, the system would be better, and that way we could still have these beautiful dogs.
> 
> kind of like some re-homing places that make sure the dogs will be looked after, by screening potential owners, making sure they have correct facilities etc before they can take the dog home.
> and as far as i know, in places like these it happens with all breeds.
> ...



This thread? 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58391


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 3, 2007)

lmao yes that thread   



> They get vaccinated, microchipped, wormed, and desexed and then adopted by families which are screened by our rescue organisation. This includes weeding out the families and people who are smitten by cute puppy looks and don't consider the 10-15 year commitment that they accept when purchasing a dog, as well as checking their backyards, and continually keeping up to date with the new family to make sure everything goes ok.



thats the part i was talking about


----------

